# BC Hydro smart meter



## hondas3000

thanks to the smart meter my first bill cost me $100 more and it is a record high for me so far. Even though my house use is the same. $460 for 61 days and I never hit a $400 range with an old meter. Does anyone notice a jump in there bill? If this go on my wife gonna ask me to downside my tank.


----------



## effox

I flat out refused them to install it so I wouldn't know.


----------



## gklaw

Either way, the are meter reading. Check your bill for the usage and the rate to see what went up.

Effox: Can we actually deny them their right to install it?


----------



## hondas3000

effox said:


> I flat out refused them to install it so I wouldn't know.


you can do that? Mine they just come and install without informing me and just hang over the piece of paper to my wife while I am at work.


----------



## effox

They target you when you aren't home. If someone answers politely refuse them. It'll be mandatory sooner or later, but I rather save money while I can.


----------



## neven

hydro wont even say if its legal for someone to deny them, because they dont know yet


----------



## DAN O

Yea Hydro is racking everyone over the coals. My bill is about 90 bucks more then last year...


----------



## overlord1957

Smart meter is a new way of getting more $$ out of you and me.
Do not believe what they are saying.
Mark my word you and i will have to pay for the cost to install, sooner they will charge us for time of use and demand charge like commercial meter.
I can not wait to get them out of Gov.... 
The rich will get richer and the poor will get poorer.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## STANKYfish

We said NO, but even if we were not at home there was a no trespass notice and refusal for smart meter addressed to Corix & Bc hydro, posted around our meter. Of course we can say no. (excuse the LARGE size)




























More info can be found here, make sure to check it out.

Smart Meters and Grids :: Citizens for Safe Technology


----------



## cpool

I think people are way over paroniod about this whole smart meter thing, but at the same time I think people should certainly be able to refuse letting them be installed on their houses. I can certainly agree to that.


----------



## joker1535

STANKYfish said:


> We said NO, but even if we were not at home there was a no trespass notice and refusal for smart meter addressed to Corix & Bc hydro, posted around our meter. Of course we can say no. (excuse the LARGE size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info can be found here, make sure to check it out.
> 
> Smart Meters and Grids :: Citizens for Safe Technology


How did you obtain those letters?


----------



## STANKYfish

Go check the link out.


----------



## joker1535

STANKYfish said:


> Go check the link out.


I did. For some kind of reason my "great" iPhone couldn't open the page. Works now thanks


----------



## tony1928

My meter is inside my locked and gated yard so I'm not sure how they would get inside. That being said, I'm not sure how they are doing meter readings unless they are able to get inside my yard. Hmmmm....My fence is like 6 feet high too.


----------



## theinnkeeper

Dude just showed up one day and politely asked to see my meter. I'm like okay and bam! i dun goofed


----------



## Nicklfire

ya, my meter went up by about 50$ per month as well, everyone i talkd to said that as well. 

Maybe time to lower rates as they are getting increased revenue with "smarter" meters


----------



## overlord1957

Hi.
Bylaw you can dispute the reading.
BC Hydro will have to take the meter out for test????
That is what i know but i could be wrong, any 1 know for certain please confirm!!!!!
Now what if every 1 would like to dispute..... What do you think they will have to do?????
That is my 2 cents.
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## STANKYfish

Did you read the link?? There is a procedure to get your old meter back even after it is installed.


----------



## Morainy

We have a smart meter and it doesn't seem to have affected our bills. But maybe it's hard to tell because about the same time that our meter was installed, I went on a tank downsizing binge...


----------



## hondas3000

So now the question is how many people see there bill decrease after the smart meter install? Who knows what they are doing since they can fully control your meter from there office. I really want to have a different meter inside my house so i can compare my meter reading and there reading. They can just increase your usage and you wouldn't even know because it's digital.


----------



## katienaha

remember you guys just had a cold snap too, and heat and electricity is used more during cold snaps.


----------



## overlord1957

katienaha said:


> remember you guys just had a cold snap too, and heat and electricity is used more during cold snaps.


Hi.
You mean last week?
They did not charge you for last week yet?????
Cheers.

vdt


----------



## hondas3000

katienaha said:


> remember you guys just had a cold snap too, and heat and electricity is used more during cold snaps.


I have gas furnace so cold weather only effect my gas bill.


----------



## hondas3000

Look like the paper and sign still not gonna work if they want to install the meter. Check out this link if you haven't watch the news. 
http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...lash_120201/20120201/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## Niffarious

This last billing cycle included some of the coldest months of the year. If your heat is on your hydro bill (and not gas) don't compare your bill to the last one, but to this same one _this time last year._
Keep in mind that one portable heater can increase your bill $50-$100 alone depending on how often it is left on etc.

I used to work for BCH and I hate them - but I have to say that this time of year there was almost always a legitimate reason for people to see higher bills that did NOT involve some nefarious scheme. Usually, it's heaters.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

overlord1957 said:


> Smart meter is a new way of getting more $$ out of you and me.
> Do not believe what they are saying.
> Mark my word you and i will have to pay for the cost to install, sooner they will charge us for time of use and demand charge like commercial meter.
> I can not wait to get them out of Gov....
> The rich will get richer and the poor will get poorer.
> Cheers.
> 
> vdt


how are they getting more money out of us?

my bill went from 190 to 300 this month =S


----------



## pf983

Nicklfire said:


> ya, my meter went up by about 50$ per month as well, everyone i talkd to said that as well.
> 
> Maybe time to lower rates as they are getting increased revenue with "smarter" meters


This sucks. But I had a meter spike a few years back, with the good old analogue meter. My Hydro bill jumped by $200, and even the year-to-year comparison it was way off.


----------



## STANKYfish

Just heard from a friend, that the City of New Westminister has said No Thanks to the smart meter. Anyone from area know more??


----------



## tony1928

I think the biggest area where they might be able to make electricity cost more for us was to introduce peak usage pricing. i.e. electricity will cost more depending on the time of day. Since they can track usage using these meters on a much more detailed basis, they can introduce these kinds of schemes. Right now there is only tiered pricing depending on how much you use. The next logical step is to look at how much and when.


----------



## gklaw

I have to do a quick analysis for my church after the spike with smart meter. I should be a simple comparison of usage between this year and same time last year and see if ther eis any rate hike.

There may be a little bit too much negative here, some may be justified. There is huge advantage to BC as we do sell energy down south. If we all have dinner at 10:00pm, we can supply more down south and pay lower energy rate. The question is if we are actually passed on the savings / extra profit.

BC Hydro just did a free upgrade to our old ballasts and changing all the Exit signs to LED for us for free to reduce energy usage. The have similar programs for schools that kicks in $100,000s for smart energy designs. The cost for the work to us could be well over $10,000, we will see noticeable drop in our hydro bill next month.

If I can realize some savings by having dinner at 8:00pm and shower at 11:00pm, why not ?


----------



## neven

the issue is people who support smart meters think that we will pay less if we change our habits. It wont happen. You will be lucky to pay the same as what you do even taking into account inflation. Hydro is far too screwed up now from all the damage the liberals have done to them. Top that with the cost of these meters, someone has to pay. Likely our rates will still rise but the day time peak usage will climb at a greater rate, making our government subsidized power far less convenient for us to use. That is not how it should be. My kids should eat dinner at an appropriate time without us getting penalized for it, i should be able to bath my kids during the day time, not when they should be sleeping. Some people are forced to do all their energy usage in the day time because they have to wake up early for work, they are being penalized for that as well. Sure the rates are not set now, but they will be, it just doesn't make sense why they wouldn't after installing the meters.

Now why? its more than just getting more money from us. Its about covering the liberals hack job of introducing independent power producers meanwhile preventing BChydro from expansion. We are making up for the cost of the outrageous contracts that hydro was legislated to sign. Cut our peak hour usage so they can sell the power means they take less of a hit, but it still wont be enough to make up the lost costs from those contracts.

oh i forgot to insert some rhetoric for the other side of the political spectrum here.... The Fast ferries! The fast Ferries! the fast ferries! done.


----------



## STANKYfish

Selling energy down south, ..............dont think they paid...........thats when ours went up


----------



## STANKYfish

Well said Neven!!!


----------



## gklaw

Inflation adjustment, profit rebate and the determination of rate, screwy contracts and legislation aside. I know things are very screwed up there. 

I am in principle support their creativeness in promoting smart energy use such as the recent rebate for LED bulbs at HomeDepot (they are still available at the institutional level) and Smart Meters. We should not criticize food technology because of the abuse in implementation.

Even though arguably, there is some wastefulness when political agenda is mixed in.


----------



## cpool

Interesting. I never thought about the fact that they can make it look like you used more energy than you did. And with the click of the button. Wow, your right, they can just have thier way with all of our bill. That is scarry!


----------



## cpool

One thing that would be interesting is to be able to actually see the data that they collect, like how much energy I am using and at what time. I mean if they have access to that info, then you think I would be able to have access to that info as well.


----------



## Slopster

I simply refused the install when the meter changer came to the door the other day...


----------



## hondas3000

STANKYfish said:


> Just heard from a friend, that the City of New Westminister has said No Thanks to the smart meter. Anyone from area know more??


New West electrical run by there city not hydro. They bought electric from hydro and sell it to there people so its up to the city if they want it install or not and in this case they don't want too. I think its time I need to move there as well .


----------



## hondas3000

If they are going to charge peak hours usage then I really want to see government and other big business have their working hours change as well so it wont be 9-5 no more.


----------



## IceBlue

Warning Rant Alert 

There is something seriously wrong here. We as a province had no debate in the legislature for this $billion+ expense. Who authorized it? The village idiot could figure out a better way to spend our money, and believe me this is our money. The only energy saving this government is doing is savings from not turning on the heat and lights in the legislature. 

Ah that's better:bigsmile:


----------



## summit

Ahhh, these threads never fail to entertain me!


----------



## pf983

BC Hydro came by this morning to install smart meter in my place. I asked the installer why there are people seeing their bill jump after the new meter is in place. He said that with the old meter BC Hydro has no idea how much power you are using. The billing amounts are guessed between meter readings. If you didn't have a meter read before the change over, the first bill will carry the actual from the old meter. After that month to month should be your actual usage.


----------



## Slopster

pf983 said:


> BC Hydro came by this morning to install smart meter in my place. I asked the installer why there are people seeing their bill jump after the new meter is in place. He said that with the old meter BC Hydro has no idea how much power you are using. The billing amounts are guessed between meter readings. If you didn't have a meter read before the change over, the first bill will carry the actual from the old meter. After that month to month should be your actual usage.


Just another way Hydro gets it's paws on your money...Did you say no to the install??


----------



## dZilla

I still don't understand why people are refusing, honestly though. Is it because they are afraid of increases on their bill? or that their bill will be more accurate? Or some wireless monster will be created in the tumours of people?
Or that there is a chance that somehow someone in an office of BC Hydro's lair they will be automatically increasing everyone's hydro by half a penny which will then go into a secret hydro account which will accumulate millions? 
And if people are concerned with the RF signals that will be coming out of it, just put a piece of aluminum around the thing, that'll catch it 
There are ways to refuse to get the smart meters but it has nothing to do with getting a 'sign and putting it up.' 

Ok those last two were jokes but I was serious on the others, lol.


----------



## Slopster

dZilla said:


> I still don't understand why people are refusing, honestly though. Is it because they are afraid of increases on their bill? or that their bill will be more accurate? Or some wireless monster will be created in the tumours of people?
> Or that there is a chance that somehow someone in an office of BC Hydro's lair they will be automatically increasing everyone's hydro by half a penny which will then go into a secret hydro account which will accumulate millions?
> And if people are concerned with the RF signals that will be coming out of it, just put a piece of aluminum around the thing, that'll catch it
> There are ways to refuse to get the smart meters but it has nothing to do with getting a 'sign and putting it up.'
> 
> Ok those last two were jokes but I was serious on the others, lol.


Afraid of increases, NO, Tired of them, YES. Answwer this question, Why would you want the smart meter???and if your going to go off about anything like Hydro needs the increases for all the work that they are doing , yadda yadda type of thing, Let me tell ya Hydro is there own worst enemy, I've worked in Hydro substations for 20yr's with an Independant Contractor andf let me tell you, if any one is going to screw something up It's Hydro plain and simple...
I've been on jobs that were slated for 1 million dollers at completion and 6 months to 8 months in the job goes to 5 million, Why?? because Hydro has too many Chiefs at the helm and they can't get there crap togeather to come up with the right answer to fix something, so they will sit on a problem for weeks before getting or coming up with an answer. All in the meantime Money is just being thrown out the window for no appearant reason.
So with these Smart Meters your Rate seems to change over night??? Why? because now Hydro needs to recoup the loses from many and I mean Many jobs that they screwed up on, plus the huge salaries it pays to there exectives, Heres an example hydro's engineering dept has over 400 employees, we get a contract set of drawings, we build as per, now nothing works out in the field but it looks good on the drawing right? You ask for the engineer to come out and look at the problem at hand, won't happen till 2 to 3 weeks down the road, finally the engineer comes out, looks at it agrees that yes it will not work, we get that in writting, no problem, but wait there is a problem,the engineer now has to go back to the office and try to make a discion on what to do, that takes at least another 2 weeks. And all in all Hydro has to pay a premium rate for the general contractors workers to sit by idle when in fact not one of those 400 engineers with Degrees can not figure out left from right.
And you ask if we are afraid of increases??????Like I said this is a Cash Grab and it's the only way Hydro can recoup there loses for there stupidity.
I've worked in close to 40 substations in BC and not one job in the last 20yr's has come close to being done on budget or on time, every job is a gong show..Why, It's Hydro.......

Cheers
Rob..


----------



## gklaw

tony1928 said:


> My meter is inside my locked and gated yard so I'm not sure how they would get inside. That being said, I'm not sure how they are doing meter readings unless they are able to get inside my yard. Hmmmm....My fence is like 6 feet high too.


Why not send them a letter and ask them how they figure out your usage


----------



## Slopster

gklaw said:


> Why not send them a letter and ask them how they figure out your usage


They Guesstamate (sorry my spelling is off tonight must be getting late) That's what happened to my brotherinlaw yr's back and his bills where high, so he put the fence on the back side of the meter and his bill went down.
But now it will go back up as they put on a smart meter when he wasn't home, more bad policy as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## effox

Being a geek I'm more interested in hearing the security risks of using wireless. There's a reason the secret service *disallowed* wifi for the white house network because of more advanced computer users war driving, to put it simply. If "Anonymous" can DDOS government sites, and change data on other sites independently, what's preventing others from manipulating these "smart meters" of others, let alone their own?

I guarantee there's going to be a transition from "rebel" electricians and home owners committing fraud, to another technological trait. Where would that liability lie, as a home owner if someone cracked the encryption and manipulated "your" system them self? I don't care if they're using WPA2 or double-dutch, given enough information one can reverse-engineer it.


----------



## Slopster

effox said:


> Being a geek I'm more interested in hearing the security risks of using wireless. There's a reason the secret service *disallowed* wifi for the white house network because of more advanced computer users war driving, to put it simply. If "Anonymous" can DDOS government sites, and change data on other sites independently, what's preventing others from manipulating these "smart meters" of others, let alone their own?
> 
> I guarantee there's going to be a transition from "rebel" electricians and home owners committing fraud, to another technological trait. Where would that liability lie, as a home owner if someone cracked the encryption and manipulated "your" system them self? I don't care if they're using WPA2 or double-dutch, given enough information one can reverse-engineer it.


How's that saying go again, Oh" You hit the nail on the head"


----------



## STANKYfish

We watched on Global tv News that the installing has been stopped for the time being. It was talking about the "pros" of having a smart meter. Tomorrow will be the "cons" about the meters. Think this is going to be going on all week long on the 6 oclock news.


----------



## Van Isle

Here is a good brief read on the basic principles of the smart grid system, as well as privacy and data collection abilities of smart meters. (smart monitoring) 
EPIC - The Smart Grid and Privacy
Scan down to the lower half of the page under the column privacy concerns. The part that describes the abilities of the RFID tags that come on almost everything we buy now is an eye opener. The tags can only send signals a short distance. Smart meters pickup the signal and rebroadcast the information to the system. The data harvested can then used or sold for almost limitless possibilities. I am against them on the principle that We should not have to pay for a system that can be used to monitor and possibly control our use of items. Cheers Gary


----------



## Victor

They stopped for now? I got a letter a few months ago about them coming in the next few weeks, but it's been a few months so I guess I shouldn't be expecting them for now

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## neven

i honestly dont see a revolution of rebel electricians  It will just be the run of the mill basement geeks with their laptops and readers doing the damage, just like they've been doing with credit and debit cards. Electricians will only bypass metering, not tamper with the physical meter (and that happens already). With the smart grid installations happening, bypassing will pretty much pinpoint the location now. (just to note, i dont bypass metering, so don't ask)

as for the privacy concerns, that is a very valid point. However, how many of these people participate in points/member cards for the places they shop to get access to the better pricing? Most of them guaranteed. Or what about face book users. Most people who complain about privacy don't actually take measures to keep their own information free from consumer databases, they just bark about it. If our social, product interests (like button anyone?) and shopping habits are already on the databases, your electrical usage will do little to their information databases. Guaranteed hydro will have this as an opt out feature buried in their new policy revisions, so by the time you notice, much of your usage information would have been passed on. Plus, Hydro wont even include an opt out feature unless they are told to by the privacy commision, which takes government doing something, which wont happen until public pressure is too high that Christie Clark will need another photo op of her massive head bobbling about how shes here to protect us from the "previous government's" oversight (gordo days).


----------



## IceBlue

dZilla said:


> I still don't understand why people are refusing, honestly though. Is it because they are afraid of increases on their bill? or that their bill will be more accurate? Or some wireless monster will be created in the tumours of people?
> Or that there is a chance that somehow someone in an office of BC Hydro's lair they will be automatically increasing everyone's hydro by half a penny which will then go into a secret hydro account which will accumulate millions?
> And if people are concerned with the RF signals that will be coming out of it, just put a piece of aluminum around the thing, that'll catch it
> There are ways to refuse to get the smart meters but it has nothing to do with getting a 'sign and putting it up.'
> 
> Ok those last two were jokes but I was serious on the others, lol.


Good of you to make light of it but there is the little question of why are we as a province paying over a billion dollars for this non problem, especially when you look at soooooo much need around this province. This program stinks to high heaven of backroom dealing, paybacks and raiding the public purse without public scrutiny.


----------



## onefishtwofish

Getting a read on smart meters | Focus Online

flip flop on health concerns and other good points


----------



## mikebike

We are victims of the US/Canada free trade

Hydro cannot sell hydro cheaper to us that they can sell it in the States.

BC Hydro has an office in Seattle selling our power.
We have to pay the same as they can charge in the US

Yes you can refuse a smart meter.

But Hydro can charge you a fee to keep the old meter.
No you cannot own your own meter and force them to use it.

You can by meters and install them to track your own usage.

I spent an hour on the phone with BC Hydro the other day asking questions about smart meters.

They don't know yet what sort of device or the cost of it to allow us to determine our usage from in the home.

If you have a computer you can go on line and see your usage for the last 18 months.

I have a computer but BC Hydro's web sight sign up page to see it does not recognise my account number and goes into an endless loop.

It has been 3 days no since I contacted them from their web site explaining my log in problems.

No reply.

Now that the Surrey Electrical branch has finished sc*ewing me it is Hydro's time to rape me:<(

I argued with them that of the 100 units in my seniors mobile home park 70 of them do not have/use computers.
So how can they benefit.

I guess we have to turn off all the breakers and go read the meter outside.
Probably in the pouring rain then come in and turn on one circut and go read the circuit.

Go inside and tun off that circuit repeat tun on the next circuit, read meter.

Repaeat for each circut.

Doesense make any sense.

It would make more sence for Hydro to provide a plug in device for us
to plug things into to see how much energy they are consuming:
See: Electricity Monitor from The Home Depot - Model P4400


----------



## Atom

I really need to catch up on this thread. The hydro guy just came by and I refused to let him install it until I educated myself. Are there any reprocussions for refusing it?


----------



## Morainy

A guy came to our house the other day to read the meters (gas and electric). I asked him why he was still having to read the Smart Meter. He told me that they're not in use yet and won't be for at least 6 months. So, they are still sending meter readers out to read them.

He's on contract with a private company to read the meters but he said that he is not sure what's going to happen with gas meter reading once most people have Smart meters for electric. The gas meters will still be in place and still need to be read, unless Smart meters are installed there, too.


----------



## Morainy

Hi Alan

I know lots of people (home learners and people with elementary school-aged kids, especially) who have opted out with no repercussions. Nobody really knows what will happen down the road, but they don't seem to be objecting when people decline the meters, at this point.

Our meter was installed pretty early on. Only my sons were home at the time and so I didn't have a chance to decline it. However, one of my sons is in engineering and one in computer science and they are both convinced that a wireless smart meter poses no health risk. Our house already has wireless internet, and if we were worried about this as a hazard, we'd stick to wired. That's not to suggest that you should have a Smart meter installed.



Atom said:


> I really need to catch up on this thread. The hydro guy just came by and I refused to let him install it until I educated myself. Are there any reprocussions for refusing it?


----------



## Atom

Thanks Morainy. 

I just told the guy I wasn't aware that I was getting a smart meter today. Since I'm not the main decision maker of the home I declined. He said that he will mark it down as a skip and Hydro will contact us in the future asking us why we haven't installed the smart meter yet. My neighbor refused as well. Guess we will wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## mikebike

As part of the bringing my Mobile home up to 2012 bonding issues as a result of the 'Safety Inspection' Surreys "Grow Op" required the main disconnect at the meter to be turned off and all connections tightened.

I did not think anything off it.

But my HP Photosmart printer did not survive the power being shut off even though it was plugged into a ( Uninteruptable Power Supply) it was damaged/ is dead.

Lucky me I bought 2 year extended warantee for $29.95 last September.
I'm expecting my new one today,

If you have any electronic devices I suggest you shut them down and unplug them all befor allowing the meter swap.


----------



## Keri

mikebike said:


> As part of the bringing my Mobile home up to 2012 bonding issues as a result of the 'Safety Inspection' Surreys "Grow Op" required the main disconnect at the meter to be turned off and all connections tightened.
> 
> I did not think anything off it.
> 
> But my HP Photosmart printer did not survive the power being shut off even though it was plugged into a ( Uninteruptable Power Supply) it was damaged/ is dead.
> 
> Lucky me I bought 2 year extended warantee for $29.95 last September.
> I'm expecting my new one today,
> 
> If you have any electronic devices I suggest you shut them down and unplug them all befor allowing the meter swap.


I was home sick when mine was installed. Someone knocked at the door but because I wasn't feeling well I didn't answer and I figured it was someone trying to sell me something. A few minutes late *BOMP!* All the power went out in the house, including my computer that was on. I'm lucky that it wasn't affected but it is really irritating especially since one of my filters doesn't like to restart unless you poke it after a power outage, if I wasn't home at the time it might not have been very good.

It would have been nice to get 24hrs notice.


----------



## hondas3000

Seems like smart meter is on the news everyday. I guess my bill jump is not as bad as other and the have no fish tank.


----------



## tony1928

Mine was done just a few days ago. Lucky my wife was home at the time but the tech was real nice and said the disruption would only be seconds....which it was....about 10 or 15 seconds and the power was back on.


----------



## Tarobot

ya i just found out this week that my bill tripled from 50 to 150 in the last 2months...


----------



## rwong2k10

Here's another point of view from a law student on smart meters

Smart Meters Are Not a Killer Fascist Conspiracy v1.1 - YouTube


----------



## April

I was told the reason some people's have gone up is the magnets in some very old meters weren't accurate due to age and people were getting away with paying less. Inaccurate metering.
I just got mine..hope mine won't be one of them!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?og2fx1


----------



## mikebike

I hope they don't edit out my comments on smart meters from my interview on CBC new
at 6 tomorroww night.
I complained to BC Civil Liberties and they asked my permission to give the info to CBC about my 'Grow-Op'

Might be some tank footage shown.


----------



## rwong2k10

April said:


> I was told the reason some people's have gone up is the magnets in some very old meters weren't accurate due to age and people were getting away with paying less. Inaccurate metering.
> I just got mine..hope mine won't be one of them!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?og2fx1


Yeah that's what I heard also from some research that I did, kinda sucks their old meters aren't reading properly and now that the new meters are reading properly there's a jump in the bill


----------



## rwong2k10

Tarobot said:


> ya i just found out this week that my bill tripled from 50 to 150 in the last 2months...


wow that's crazy stuff triple!??! that's a killer especially for household budgeting, all of a sudden there's that much of an increase in the billings


----------



## Keri

mikebike said:


> I hope they don't edit out my comments on smart meters from my interview on CBC new
> at 6 tomorroww night.
> I complained to BC Civil Liberties and they asked my permission to give the info to CBC about my 'Grow-Op'
> 
> Might be some tank footage shown.


Mike can you please post a link to this if it is available online? I'll be at work and will miss it but I'd like to see.


----------



## mikebike

I don't see the insert URL button so I will try posting it below:

CBC News - Go Public blog

Cheers


----------



## fishgal

i saw the preview last night after cbc after hours.. definitely some tank footage.


----------



## mikebike

Thanks that is reassuring I think<G>

Let me know if you find it on line so I can save it for prosperity.


----------



## hondas3000

mikebike said:


> Thanks that is reassuring I think<G>
> 
> Let me know if you find it on line so I can save it for prosperity.


heheh you seem to enjoy this .


----------



## mikebike

I want them to know that they can not make false acusations
They are picking on a disabled senior citizen living in a mobile home park.
I don't have a lot to risk:<((


----------



## Elle

Have you thought about seeing if the BCCLA has enough people in Surrey for a class action suit like the one going on in Mission? This "inspection" crap has to stop. Once they found no evidence of a grow op, they should have turned around and walked out the door.


----------



## fishdragon

Support an investigation on the so called "smart meter", people need know the truth.


----------



## onefishtwofish

i got my fist smart meter bill. conveniently, my annual adjustment ate up all but $9.96 cents of the monthly installments. i live alone, nothing has changed and my monthly charge since my new meter??/ double. too bad we cant live without electricity or i would so do it for a month and see what the bill says.


----------



## Atom

Hey, 

Does anyone know if the meters are mandatory in Vancouver now? 

I refused them the first time they tried to install it back in Feb or March? Back then they said I would eventually have to install it. So the time has come and apparently we have an appointment tomorrow for them to install one because it is now mandatory? No more refusals?

Cheers.


----------



## Untold

Just thought id let anyone who doesn't want it know. Their doing MaryHill in Poco. Guy just stopped by our place and asked to install it. Said we didn't want it.
Guy just said he would write it down as a refusal and left.


----------



## macframalama

nice, you have a choice|?> i had no idea


----------



## Lamplighter

cpool said:


> I think people are way over paroniod about this whole smart meter thing, but at the same time I think people should certainly be able to refuse letting them be installed on their houses. I can certainly agree to that.


Big business will screw you over every time they get a chance. Do you think they are installing the smart meters to make the consumer happy? California warns people about Electromagnetic Radiation. As far as I know Hydro does not! Granted the EMR from Smart Meters doesn't amount to much. Do you think that Hydro cares about you or your family's health? Large companies can get smaller companies to jump through hoops in order to get them to say what they request.

I got a Smart Meter a month or so ago and there's no immediate effect to my body. My neighbor started getting tinnitus the day the meter was installed it. It apparently doesn't bother me.

Big brother gave permission to the US to dump chemicals on me in the 1950's. Do you think that it stopped there? US Blacks were used as Guinea Pigs in the last century, I'm talking about my lifetime. They died! I could go on!

People are not over paranoid they worry about the health of their family and friends. I think rightfully so!!!


----------



## effox

I'm more concerned about the $$$ implications to our monthly bills then health effects, I know I'm gonna die, and it'll probably be from cancer or something like the rest of my relatives.


----------



## Lamplighter

effox said:


> I'm more concerned about the $$$ implications to our monthly bills then health effects, I know I'm gonna die, and it'll probably be from cancer or something like the rest of my relatives.


 Well I don't care for myself but I care for my kids and ex as well.

Here's something to think about. Take out a few satellites and the meters will stop working. Navigation systems in cars wont work. And much more.


----------



## effox

They don't use satellites bro, they drive up an down the streets and a certain pace and use a high gain antennae as far as I'm aware. It's still cheaper for them since they don't employee people to walk up to every house at every block.

I think its RFID, but I'm not positive (same crap that's in your newer passports now, otherwise books, since the 90's, or any other automated ware-house type items that don't require UPC scans). I could be entirely wrong though, and would love someone to correct me if otherwise. (Just too infuriated to actively look on my own).


----------



## hondas3000

effox said:


> I'm more concerned about the $$$ implications to our monthly bills then health effects, I know I'm gonna die, and it'll probably be from cancer or something like the rest of my relatives.


I like your thinking, but as for me I think my wife will kill me before any effect on smart meter as I use too much power for my fish tank .


----------



## effox

hondas3000 said:


> I like your thinking, but as for me I think my wife will kill me before any effect on smart meter as I use too much power for my fish tank .


Only the more reason to decline them installing. All I said was "I'm not the man of the house, so I can't state yes or no" and all he replied was "I'll need to put you down as a (declined)" so I said thank you for his time and he went on to install it on everyone else's house that wasn't home.


----------

